# Ivf or ICSI and should I go for Lister or ARGC?



## Boots41 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello,

I'm new here. Trying to conceive our second child for the last 1.5 years. My daughter who is almost four was conceived very easily. 

All initial checks for me are fine, husband generally seems fine, although his SA did highlight 4 percent morphology, which is on the low side. Urologist that we saw said this could be contributing towards our difficulty getting pregnant, but he can't say for sure. Does anyway know if its likely this is what our problem is?

Anyway, we had a consultation with Dr Alison Taylor at the Lister clinic. She suggested doing a DNA fragmentation test, however I'm not sure if its worth the £550 as its not something you can change (apart from taking multivitamins which hubbie is already doing).

So we are looking at the possibility of IVF or ICSI at the Lister/ARGC. We are confused as to whether we should go straight for ICSI or IVF...are the chances of getting pregnant higher with ICSI? Also can anyone recommend either the Lister or ARGC? How much did you pay for your IVF or ICSI? I have a feeling I won't get much change from 10k....gulp!

Thanks so much


----------



## Missjojo (May 25, 2014)

Hi. I had my first ICSI at the Lister in May after learning of our secondary infertility. It cost us £6700, for ICSI which included going to blastocyst. It resulted in a BFN sadly, but we've put that down to bad luck as I responded perfectly throughout. I found the Lister very user friendly and relaxed, but also knowledgable and responsive. From what I read the ARGC might be worth the extra £££ if you're a complicated case, but if it's more straightforward, like for us with low sperm count and on-the-line results for the other sperm factors, the the Lister is a good way to go. We didn't do any DNA tests like you've been advised. Good luck.


----------



## Boots41 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for your reply and I'm really sorry the first ICSI didn't work for you. Are you going to try again?

I think I'm going to stick with the Lister, the lack of hand holding at the ARGC worries me a bit.

£6700 is better than I thought, does that include everything? (All the drugs etc).

Do you know what the stats are for ICSI are at the Lister? They seem to group them in with IVF.

Thanks


----------



## Missjojo (May 25, 2014)

Hi. 
Yes well try again as soon as we can - I hate the wait so just want to get going!  
The 6700 included all the meds and everything.  I had lots of the bloods needed before we started done through my GP. Crazy how we start to think of that as reasonable, just to have a chance! 
I have no idea about the icsi stats, I didn't think to ask.  1 of my 14 mature eggs was damaged through icsi, but I think they consider up to 10% damage to be normal. 
Good luck


----------



## Boots41 (Feb 11, 2014)

We are going to have a follow up over the phone in the next couple of weeks. Regarding booking in the Ivf how is it done? Can you pick a month? Do they get quite booked up or do you have to wait?

Another question...do they offer general anaesthetic for egg collection? Am a bit worried about the pain. How did you cope with it?

Thanks


----------



## Missjojo (May 25, 2014)

It can all happen really quickly once you've got all the tests done and have made the decision. We went back for our follow up to tell our Doc we wanted to go ahead with IVF, and I left with a bag of needles and meds and started injections the next day. I had been on the pill for a week or two after having my bloods on day 3 of my cycle, having decided then that we'd be going ahead. I think you'll be able to start at whatever point works for you after your next period. 
I think the general anaesthetic is standard for egg collection - I found it all very calm and painless, though the nerves kept me on edge a little.


----------

